# So I will not be making the NM show...Come see why :D



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*WE BOUGHT A HOUSE!*

*OK CLEARED FOR RELEASE ON FB NOW*

My Grandmother was oh so nice as to buy me a house and let me pay her back over 10 years 

So we looked far and wide and found a little house on 3 acres! The house is not that cool but we will put in a nice new modular within the next 2-3 years 

The coolest thing is that it has 2 HUGE kennels already built! Plus the whole 3 acres is fenced 

I will add better pictures tomorrow. These photos were taken a year ago and the property has not been maintained so it doesn't look as lovely. Plus this has no pictures of the kennels they are just the listing photos.
















































​


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Its got potential Holly. Congrats !!!!!!!!!
Thats a helluva plus with the kennels and huge fenced in yard!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It does have potential and thats whats great. We have so much room to grow and so much space for my animal hoarding! lmao.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

3 acres!!! Kickin' bootay! Owning your own property is SUCH a relief - plus 3 acres! Dude I have neighbors up & down & all around. Plus it's a nice lil fixer upper  FuN TIMES!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations! You must be excited to move in and get stuck into the new project!


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

looks like a real nce place to live and build memmories best of luck to ya


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you got it!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW that looks GREAT! I am totally in love with the idea of a modular home, thats a great piece of land to have one! Good for you!


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sad your missing the NM show but soooo happy about the house! YAY good for you!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pfftt I still have to drive all the way over there to your house lol. I just get burnt on the show lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great news! Congrats to you! Home sweet home


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I forgot to add that the property on one side is condemned( not currently for sale either) and the property on the other side is owned by a woman who only gardens ( so no livestock to bother my dogs ) and is partially deaf so the birds will not bother her at all when I get my Parrots (we have 17 pairs of birds coming ) She also has no issues with Pit Bulls. We talked to her before making an offer to make sure our dogs would have no issues.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of dogs plus lots of birds plus a partially deaf neighbor= good news for all! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I forgot to add that the property on one side is condemned( not currently for sale either) and the property on the other side is owned by a woman who only gardens ( so no livestock to bother my dogs ) and is partially deaf so the birds will not bother her at all when I get my Parrots (we have 17 pairs of birds coming ) She also has no issues with Pit Bulls. We talked to her before making an offer to make sure our dogs would have no issues.


WOW! You will have to get a sign to hang on your door that says "Welcome to the jungle" instead of "Welcome to our home" LOL!! What kind of parrots? I used to have a green cheek conure, amazon, cockatiels, and stupid useless finches LOL! I also had a parakeet that talked. He said pretty bird and tweety. He was my favorite


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Its got potential Holly. Congrats !!!!!!!!!
> Thats a helluva plus with the kennels and huge fenced in yard!


:goodpost::clap::clap: I 2nd that!!! dog man/woman's dream.. :clap::clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> WOW! You will have to get a sign to hang on your door that says "Welcome to the jungle" instead of "Welcome to our home" LOL!! What kind of parrots? I used to have a green cheek conure, amazon, cockatiels, and stupid useless finches LOL! I also had a parakeet that talked. He said pretty bird and tweety. He was my favorite


These have been waiting to come to me for a long time as they have been closing down the ranch I work at and I have had these guys on hold lol. 
We have coming: 
( The pictures are not the exact birds but just the types so people who don't know what they are can see them)
*
1 Pair Rose Breasted Cockatoos








1 Pair Yellow Napes








1 Pair of Blue and Golds Macaws and 1 Single female who we will be getting a mate for.








Several pairs of English Parakeets








Several pairs of Rosey Bourks








1 Pair of Double Yellows








2 pairs and 2 male Frill Canaries ( These are expensive little suckers)








1 Pair Mitred Conures








My Sun Conures that I sold to my boss 2 years ago lol







*​


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Holly! It's a cute little house with a whole lot of land. I agree with Mach0 it has a lot of potential. Happy Moving! LOL @ animal hoarding as long as we don't see you on animal planet I am all good HAHAHAHA! You should start your own drive through safari hehehehe


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I swear I've seen that house! Congratulations


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats on the house!! Man, 3 acres all fenced in with 2 huge kennels?? Score!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats girl! Great bird pics!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> These have been waiting to come to me for a long time as they have been closing down the ranch I work at and I have had these guys on hold lol.
> We have coming:
> ( The pictures are not the exact birds but just the types so people who don't know what they are can see them)
> *
> ...


Gorgeous birds! Are you going to be breeding? Girl, we better not see you on hoarders lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes breeding. With birds you can make very good money breeding ( it will pay for these dogs! lol) Unlike dogs were you have to devote so much time to training and care, with breeding birds you don't handle them they will bit the crap out of you lol.. You feed them good, and keep them healthy. Pull their babies at 4 weeks old and hand feed them. I have hand fed and raised over 45 bird babies in the last couple years. I currently have a collection of parakeets whose aviary was destroyed in a storm and I have been hand raising them since they were 1 week old (being fed every hour even at night!) About 1 1/2 years ago my man and I hit hard hard times and I sold off everything other than my dogs. I usually have a pretty big crew lol. I am totally a hoarder the only difference from me and animal planet is my animals are always well cared for regardless of the numbers I acquire. You guys just wait and see whats coming when we move lol. Lamas, Scottish cattle, rabbits.. all kinds of things. Oh and a couple more dogs!

I forgot to add another big plus about this place. Some of you know about Slims hip issues. Well my current house has a large stair set up off the porch, this new house has no stairs out the back so it will be much better for Slim.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

girl the lad far exceeds the worth of the house definately. plus its all fenced in also. that is great, you know to check the fence from time to time to be sure all is safe. still acreage fenced in and in a quiet part of town is great. hell build a modular site while you live in the existing house then flip the house into a barn of a garage with a room or something over top of it. fly me out i will do the complete electric job if you get the permit pulled......i need a get away before i have my shoulder rebuilt. tina is giving me a bunch of garbage from now till surgery time it is making me sick

good find great buy!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOOO Holly I am super excited for you but a bit sad as I won't get to meet you now. But CONGRATS !!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol @ hoarders on AP Those are some great birds Holly how cool is that! Next time I come to visit you your going to have all kinds of critters!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> girl the lad far exceeds the worth of the house definately. plus its all fenced in also. that is great, you know to check the fence from time to time to be sure all is safe. still acreage fenced in and in a quiet part of town is great. hell build a modular site while you live in the existing house then flip the house into a barn of a garage with a room or something over top of it. fly me out i will do the complete electric job if you get the permit pulled......i need a get away before i have my shoulder rebuilt. tina is giving me a bunch of garbage from now till surgery time it is making me sick
> 
> good find great buy!!!!!


We are paying $68,000 for it and the house isn't bad its just small. Totally livable though.

Yeah the fences will be checked and maintain as I am going to rent out the back 2 acres. I don't need them right now.

I grew up on a ranch and work on a ranch so ranch life is just a me thing lol..

We will not be doing anything about a new house for at least 1 if not 2 years. I will be content till then. I think I might need a pool first! lol



performanceknls said:


> lol @ hoarders on AP Those are some great birds Holly how cool is that! Next time I come to visit you your going to have all kinds of critters!


 And you will have some where to stay! Other than my living room  Oh and we will not spend the whole day looking at a Volkswagen POS lmao.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Aw sooo excited for you  congrats!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Huge congrats!!! I love it!! Lots of room!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are some crappy pics of the kennels. Very hard to see as it was dark and rainy lol. There are 2 kennels. one is small and one is like xxl lol. 
Doors to kennels ( some rabbit hutches and cages inside the smaller kennel.








My sister being a fabulous model for size comparison


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

CONGRATS! What a nice granny!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holly this is so super awesome, I am excited for you all  And I know the dogs will be happy too and Noodle and Fish


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly, that is so awesome, and I'm so happy for you and your family. Congrats woman! Love the birds, too. They're beautiful. There's lots you can do with those kennels... wish I was in your shoes lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats , looks like a really nice peice of land and bonus on the kennels  Bet the dogs will love running there


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> We are paying $68,000 for it and the house isn't bad its just small. Totally livable though.
> 
> Yeah the fences will be checked and maintain as I am going to rent out the back 2 acres. I don't need them right now.
> 
> ...


Your a smart cookie renting out some land to recoop some of the expence. Lol a pool will be a definite gotta have a cool place to relax in. You cant get .25 acer of waste land for under 100k in baltimore

I am happy fou you finding what land you want at a steal


----------

